# "Silvered Sharkstooth Scrim" ?



## TEarlywine (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, I searched for old posts about this, and learned a lot about scrims, but couldn't find my specific topic. I've done some gobo, slide and video projection work, but not enough to know all about all the fabrics out there. I used a fabric from Rose Brand in a show a while back that was cool, but didn't save the link and the designer who chose it lost all his old bookmarks in a hard-drive crash. (As a result, and aware I have a really bad memory, I'm keeping a much better database for myself nowadays ...live and learn).

For Frost/Nixon, I've been researching possible FP fabric that can be relatively translucent, like a scrim, when not in use for projections. I remember this being done in the Beijing Olympics but haven't found what they used, yet (at least for reference). The instant I heard we were going to try to do this I knew Sharkstooth was out.

I've found a lot of info on Chameleon Scrim, which looks good and I'll certainly be suggesting it.

In Stage Productions' white paper they mention "Silvered Sharkstooth Scrim" - but I can't seem to find that mentioned anywhere else. Anyone heard of it? Used it? Have a link?

I highly suspect it'll probably be "right in front of my face" so apologies in advance!


----------



## chausman (Jun 22, 2011)

What is the attached picture suppose to be?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 22, 2011)

While not a scrim, I think this is more what they were using at the Olympics.

Do you want the material to react like a scrim where it is relatively transparent depending on which side the light is coming from? Or are you looking for something more like a Leno scrim?


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 23, 2011)

chausman said:


> What is the attached picture suppose to be?


it's the designer's rough model of the screen 12'x9'


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 23, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> While not a scrim, I think this is more what they were using at the Olympics.
> Do you want the material to react like a scrim where it is relatively transparent depending on which side the light is coming from? Or are you looking for something more like a Leno scrim?


 
The designer would like to see the objects behind screen (obviously they will need to be lit), [or] video on screen when front projected. Trying to figure out best comprimise between video screen and scrim. Price will eventually be a consideration so I'm leaning toward the Chameleon, but would like to give other possible options.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think that you will be able to see the objects behind the screen with the Chameleon.

Does the projection surface need to be flexible or could it be rigid? If so, you may want to consider some of the materials to be applied to accrylic (check on the threads about projecting on a mirror).


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 23, 2011)

I may have been unclear: The screen only "needs" to be translucent when the video is off. At those times a glow from lighting should show scenery through whatever scrim is a best comprimise for both purposes. The screen does not need to disappear, but for much of the show it won't have a projection, so she wants a scrim effect if possible. (Flying the screen in/out is not an option for many reasons). I'm not sure we want to go with a hard material for screen, but it will just be deadhung so anything's possible at this point. see Chameleon examples of objects behind showing through when lit. I think the "halo" effect actually works in this case, but am trying to assemble other options just in case.

Anyone heard of/seen ‘silvered sharkstooth scrim’ as mentioned by Stage Productions?

Would Sereno have some magic translucence when not lit (but objects behind are)? [Upon closer inspection I see it says "cloudy transparency and just enough texture and body to make it great for lighting and projection" ...which sounds like it may fit the bill. Thanks for the ref! I have an email to RoseBrand to confirm if it will meet the designer's intention.]


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 23, 2011)

It's been quite a while that since I worked with Sereno, but my guess is that it is more translucent than the Chameleon. It may be to the point that it is too translucent and cannot properly mask the materials behind it. I suggested that material based on my recollection of what was used on the Olympics that you referenced. 

I'm not sure what the "silvered scrim" that they refer to, but I do know that there is silver scrim. It probably has a higher gain than white, black, or grey scrims do.

Are you planning on purchase or rental?


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 23, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Are you planning on purchase or rental?


 
purchase to build our custom "screen"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll help you keep looking, but so far I would have to agree that the Chameleon might fit what you want best. The limitations of the hard surface material don't seem to fit what you are looking for. Have you considered ordering swatches? If so, take pictures and share the results.


----------



## beardedbil (Jun 23, 2011)

I just ordered the chameleon scrim for a haunted attraction. I would be happy to let you know how it works, the translucence of the material, etc. However, I will not be installing until September of this year so I don't know if that will work with your time schedule. Best of luck!


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

I did a show a couple of years ago where we projected onto sharkstooth gauze. Problem was, the designer failed to mention to the director that there would be a double image until production week (and I didn't realise she didn't know, or I would have told her myself)....whereupon the director was not happy and demanded a new fabric which would hold a projected image AND go translucent when lit from behind. We ended up with a silvery fabric which served both functions; I'm pretty sure it was a Lycra or spandex fabric, can't remember exactly but I know it was exceptionally stretchy.


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a scrim product called Mirror Scrim. I think it is a Rosco product. Commonly used for productions of Dracula. It is used as the mirror he magically appears behind. When lit from the front it appears silver and when backlit, it appears translucent.


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 24, 2011)

beardedbil said:


> I just ordered the chameleon scrim for a haunted attraction. I would be happy to let you know how it works, the translucence of the material, etc. However, I will not be installing until September of this year so I don't know if that will work with your time schedule. Best of luck!


 
Our Frost/Nixon Techs at end of August, but please try to post results, anyway, when you can. There are so many threads like this, with people saying they'll post their results... and then they never do. I'll try to post my results too.


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 24, 2011)

kiwitechgirl said:


> We ended up with a silvery fabric which served both functions; I'm pretty sure it was a Lycra or spandex fabric, can't remember exactly but I know it was exceptionally stretchy.



That sounds similar to the one I used a while back and can't remember/find a link either 

(and that has been my experience with sharkstooth as well)


----------



## TEarlywine (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry it took me forever to update with results, but better late than never:

We went with 5 yards of 118" Batiste fabric from Rose Brand and it worked really well. Not a perfect projection surface, but darned good, and not a perfect scrim, but worked quite well.

Also tested "Sereno" fabric, but it was too translucent.

Chameleon ran a close second.

Lighting was too dim for my basic camera I had on hand for the final result, but Small Scale Test results...

Batiste with just lights


Batiste with just projection


Side view of Batiste with just projection


Chameleon with just lights


Chameleon with just projection


Side view of Chameleon with just projection


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your results. I might have to get some samples for myself.


----------

